
Opioid Addiction by the Numbers: An Analysis of 290MM Prescriptions (2013-2016) - randyzwitch
https://www.omnisci.com/blog/fight-against-the-opioid-crisis/
======
randyzwitch
For those of you who want to skip the article and just play with the data, you
can view our live GPU-accelerated demo here:

[https://opioid-demo.omnisci.com](https://opioid-demo.omnisci.com)

